# Aromaleigh?



## jasper17 (Jul 31, 2005)

Just checking to see if anyone can speak to how the Aromaleigh Pure Hue Intense Mineral Powders compare to MAC pigments.

Link here:  http://www.aromaleigh.com/purhuemincol.html



Thanks


----------



## jasper17 (Jul 31, 2005)

Couldn't help myelf - just ordered about a dozen samples.


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 31, 2005)

they look nice! Let me know what you think of them once you get em..consistancy, staying power yada yada you know


----------



## jasper17 (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_they look nice! Let me know what you think of them once you get em..consistancy, staying power yada yada you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Definitely!  I can't wait until the order gets here!!


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 4, 2005)

Ok, my samples and foundation and stuff from Aromaleigh came today (we won't discuss the UPS guy, who annoyed me thoroughly).

I can safely say I am in love with these things.

They are, except for also being basically multipurpose powders, not really anything like MAC pigments.  They are finer and all of the samples I ordered have iridescent/ dually toned looks to them.  I don't know if it's because I got primarily golds and greens - very mermaidy look to these colors.  They are all absolutely gorgeous.  Mmmm.

I'll try to do swatches, if anyone is interested, at some point in the next couple of days.


----------



## dawnmelissa (Aug 4, 2005)

i'd like to see some pictures of them.


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dawn* 
_i'd like to see some pictures of them._

 
I started doing some swatches; will post when I get them together.


----------



## jasper17 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Aromaleigh Rocks! Loose Powders*

These are new, according to the website, and they look really interesting, based on the swatches - a pretty decent range of shades to choose from.  Some are black-light reflective, which is neat.  Some of the shades also look like they might be close to Parrot but since I don't actually own Parrot, that remains to be seen.  

Link to swatches

I'm hoping they're similar to MAC pigments in consistency.  Thinking about ordering a few different sample shades to see what they're like.

Not to vainly attempt to decide what colors to try out.


----------



## Hoodie (Jan 19, 2006)

Have you ever used any of there stuff?  Is it good?


----------



## jasper17 (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hoodie* 
_Have you ever used any of there stuff?  Is it good?_

 
I've used the foundation and I like it - it's similar to BE but more sheer.  I love their lip balm and I also really like the fragrances.  Oh and I've had samples of some of the other mineral powders Aromaleigh makes - very sheer and lots of really pretty iridescence.

Good stuff!


----------



## irmati (Jan 19, 2006)

I hear they are good indeed.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Nov 5, 2006)

The eyeshadow shades that I have tried have been good.  I have a lot of the Rocks! samples and they are pretty and vibrant.  I did hear that since these are handmixed pigments that each sample/full size will have a slight variation in the shade.  This goes for all of the Aromaleigh pigments.


----------



## sigwing (Mar 28, 2007)

*Anyone tried Aromaleigh?*

www.aromaleigh.com

They claim to be better formulations than other mineral stuff out there.  I'd never heard of this one, but sounds like another online home business.  I'm getting ready to order some great colors, but maybe should have just picked out sample sizes.  I can tell tho when they're shades I'll probably want to order the full ones, tho, so I'm saving time if not money!

Looks like a great selection!


----------



## TeaCup (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Aromaleigh?*

I loved their foundation! It was great for my pale,warm toned skin


----------



## Holly (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Aromaleigh?*

If you do a search on here for Aromaleigh, there's tons of reviews on most of their products


----------



## sigwing (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Aromaleigh?*

I read a couple things where people were really pleased with them, so now I can't wait for all the ones I've ordered!

I also noticed one of the reviews of an eyeshadow was from 2005, so they've been around quite some time!


----------



## dreamqueen (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Aromaleigh?*

They have an awesome eye brush that is like a skunk brush.  It is amazing to use with pigments. I have 2 of them!


----------



## sigwing (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Aromaleigh?*

I got them today!  I ordered several matte shades in sort of dusty peachy and clay colors, and umber, a black/brown, and they are absolutely gorgeous!  I have just tried them on my hand at this point but love the application!!!

They have a really nice selection of frosts, satins & mattes that are worth looking at if you like these type!


----------



## sigwing (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Aromaleigh?*

Update:
Yesterday morning around 7 I put on my makeup, I used a dampened Vanilla from PureLuxe as a base, and then just some light colored stuff.  last nite I wanted to try a couple of these Aromaleigh colors and put some on to play with them & just loved the application!  Very smooth & even!  Anyway, this morning, there's no creasing & they're of course faded a tiny bit overnight, but still there!!!


----------



## CincyFan (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Aromaleigh?*

I've been using Aromaleigh foundation for years and I love the formula.  I use Glissade because it's better for my dry skin.  The silicone really helps it glide on my skin.


----------



## sigwing (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Aromaleigh?*

I've only used a bit of mineral powder foundation to mix with my liquid foundation if I want a little extra coverage or to dry it out or something, so I'm just for now trying these eyeshadows, but the quality of them is really a 10 in my book!  I need to branch out and try some more of their products!

I've ordered some more colors along with the eyeliner sealant stuff that is only $4 for the bottle of it, which is very reasonable assuming it's the same kind of thing as a primer potion.


----------



## Brianne333 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Aromaleigh?*

I spend a lot of time over at bpal.org and a lot of people over there love Aromaleigh.  I finally decided to try them and bought a crateload of samples last week!  I haven't gotten them yet but can't wait until I do, as I want very much to love their cream blush and lip gloss!


----------



## Makeuplovingal (May 13, 2007)

I have been using Aromaleigh for 4 years now and they have been in business, I think, 2 years before I started using it, so they have been around a long time. I Love them!! Their 2W foundation is a perfect match for my NC20 skin. Other products I love are their lip gloss, it isn't sticky at all and has a nice choclate aroma to it. Also love their colorwashes and I loved their skin care when they had it. They might be bringing some of the skin care back.

I don't care for their lipsticks as they are natural and they dry out too quick in the tube. I had one that only lasted 1 month and I had to throw it out.

Also, their gel eyeliners are similar to MAC fluidlines, but are a bit drier in consistency. They stay on better than fluidlines do. However, the formula dries up in the pot much quicker than fluidlines, unfortunately.

I also loved their blushes and eyshadows, but my skin changed drastically after having my son and I can't wear those any more. They fade and crease (eyeshadows) no matter what I use as a base. That is one of the reasons I started using MAC as I could no longer use Aromaleigh eyeshadows.


----------



## Jillipede (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello! I posted this in the bargain hunters thread too, but wanted to give a shout here as well:
*Aromaleigh 15% off entire order June 19 is last day* 
special code is *SUMMER15* June 19 is the last day for this...!

This is 15% off even already discounted items and they have a lot of my favorites in their weekly sale too. I just made a huge order and stocked up on my favorites which are the illuminating powder, perle powders and color correcting powders which are also on sale this week for 25% off in addition to the 15% off entire order! I completely love Aromaleigh for any of my foundation, blush and finishing powders, then I use MAC or NARS for my eyes, lips etc.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 8, 2007)

I love their eyeshadows. Grass is my all time fav!!!


----------



## nyrak (Aug 25, 2007)

I have tried all kinds of MMU from BE to LM and most of the online etailers and I honestly believe that Aromaleigh's foundation is the best; non-cakey and just glides on.  I use Voile formulation (C1) NW20 for reference, BE Fair, and it hasn't got that 'dead' look that a lot of matte formulations have.  

 Edited to add - I take it back!  I think Aromaleigh is my 2nd favourite as I have just tried Meow, which is fab and relatively cheap.  Their finishing powders are just fantastic as well!    Aromaleigh is also really hard for me to get hold of as they don't ship internationally so I have to use a hideously expensive mail forwarding service (grrr)


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 7, 2008)

I have never ordered from AL...however, I did read here and there that costumer service is bad. I have read of inconsistencies with their colors. That means if you buy a sample, loved it and decided to buy a larger size of that color and THAT COLOR is not the same color as the sample ( by this I mean if you bought a hot pink pigment sample,  you ordered that same hot pink in a larger size except it is not as pink as the sample you purchased or is not mixed well)--- you are screwed because they won't accept returns at all, nor give you some store credit because of a bad batch either.

Just becareful.


----------



## sweetsweettart (Jan 7, 2008)

i really love aromaleigh. the girl that owns it is awesome and very hip/cool.  I use only her products on my face. They have been around since '98/'99. I use Glissade powder in 1N (i am an nw15-20).  I really like their sonic rocks blushes. they are very pigmented (and work well w/ the little skunk-type brush she sells). I also like the highlight pearl powders. Pretty much everything.  The eye stuff is good.  But I already have tons of eye shadows, that i will never ever use up.  

they are also making this new eye sealant gel which looks really cool.

if you read her blog she often has deals and coupon codes ( weekly sales on different products).  Thats usually when I try to stock up a few times a year.


----------



## moonsugar7 (Jan 9, 2008)

.....


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 20, 2008)

Pretty sure I just fell in love...Oh my, my eyes are yearning for some of these!  Swatches anyone?  I mean different from the colors on their site...thanks.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## widdershins (May 14, 2008)

I definitely agree with Sweetssweettart--I LOVE the Rocks! blushes. Lately, I've been really into the porcelain doll look with the bright pop of pink on the cheeks, and boy do they deliver. I bought the entire line of sample Rocks! blushes and I think they will last me a year. They're small sample (compared to Meow Cosmetics samples) but they're so intensely pigmented you only need a tiny tiny amount. 

I also really enjoy the coupon deals every week--they're really tempting!

If anyone has tried Aromaleigh and Meow foundation, how do they compare?


----------



## widdershins (May 16, 2008)

I feel so bad about doing a double post, but I must sing the praises of You're a Doll! Metamorphosis Finishing Powder. Amaaaaazing! I have crazy oily skin so glitter on my skin is a no no, but this creates a soft glow--like you're lit from inside. It's like an old Hollywood filmy veil, masking all your imperfections. It's quite greenish gray in the package, which really scared me...but the green really counteracts the redness of any blemishes/broken capillaries.


----------



## AmyAngel (Jul 22, 2008)

Aromaleigh's foundation doesn't seem to work for me, unfortunately, but I love their eyeshadows! I only have samples (which I just bought some tiny jars for) but am considering buying a few full size. The free samples they sent me were colors I never thought I'd wear, but they both turned out to be great when I tried them!

I keep going to Aromaleigh and Fyrinnae and thinking "I'll just get a few samples..." but then I end up with $30 worth of them in my cart...

I'm trying not to buy any more makeup this week, but it's so tempting!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 27, 2008)

I ordered a few of their samples last week and actually got the samples in this past Friday! I was really impressed with their colors and I also got a few freebie samples, including a lipstick sample. The lip sample was a little hard to try even using a lip brush, but it was a pretty color. I tried their color Brianna on my lids yesterday and it was an outstanding color but I noticed that even with UDPP it didn't last all day like some of the other mineral pigments I've tried. I still love all the colors I got and even though they are a little more expensive than places like The Shespace or Archetype, I'll probably order again in the future. It's also a plus that if you order nothing but samples you get free shipping!!


----------



## cristahl939 (Oct 4, 2008)

does anyone here have swatches or pictures of Aromaleigh Perle powders??

thanks


----------



## Willa (Dec 16, 2008)

I just wanted to add my comments on this company.

I orderer pigment samples. I received it yesterday.
I didnt have time to look at the texture and colors yet, but I wanted to say that they are very cheap on the amount in the baggies...

Some companies put more product than they say when you order, them : no, nothing more, nada, rien de plus.

I personnaly think it's really disapointing, and because of that, even I like the colors I wont order from them again, and wont recommend them to anyone I know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I prefer waaaaay much better TBK Trading.


----------



## daphneM (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree that Aromaleigh's samples are a little skimpy, especially as most of the eyeshadow ones are over $1. But, they do have soooo many eyeshadow colors that frankly I can order a couple dozen samples and never feel the need to order a full-size shadow. I haven't yet fallen so hard for any of their shadow colors that I've felt compelled to buy a full-size one after sampling.

But their blush samples were different - I loved their blushes and had to buy mini jars of several colors because I went through the samples so fast. That said, I am a blush fanatic.

There's a lot of stuff I'm going to keep buying from them. They'll definitely have my business for blush and they do a great job with the sheer lippies, which is totally my lip style (way more than opaque lipsticks or high-shine glosses). I've gotten some brushes from them too that really pleased me for the price. The thing that's so much fun is their shipping is so fast...I can haul myself a little treat on Thursday during a long work week and I can get home on a wearying Monday and find my packet in the mail. Yay!

I don't use mineral foundation yet, so I haven't stepped my toe into that water, but I'm curious. My roommate just got samples from them so I'll be curious to see what she thinks. In general, I haven't ordered from other small label MMU companies because honestly, Aromaleigh's site is by far the most professional and the easiest to use. I'd like to try Meow! at some point, but their focus seems to be the foundation, with a much smaller line of eyeshadows and no lippies, so I haven't felt compelled yet.


----------



## callison (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonsugar7* 

 
_I love MAC, I really do, but I have become a loyal customer of Aromaleigh. This is the first mineral makeup brand that I LOVE. The eye shadows do not disappear like some others, they actually blend and last all day.

My favorite things are the perle powders (like MSF's, but better!), Elemental Lustre Shadows, Glissade foundation (my HG), and all the finishing powders.

The business is run very professionally. Shipping is VERY fast. Sales often.
Also they have an awesome online community that is very helpful.

If you'd like to see some looks with Aromaleigh shadows you can check out my makeup gallery, most of my eye looks use their products.

Makeup - a photoset on Flickr_

 


Love your photos, just ordered a whole bunch, so excited!! Do you have fave colors??


----------



## paintednightsky (Jun 23, 2009)

Glad to see them posted about here.  I loveeeee their eyeshadows along with Fyrinnae.  Their new LE line is gorgeous, especially the color elegie which I know need a full size of and sylph!  Their Rocks collection is beautiful as well for eyes.  I have sooo much eyeshadow from them.  For foundation, EGM is the best for heavy coverage and staying power.  I think mineral companies tend to excel at certain things.


----------



## paintednightsky (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_I feel so bad about doing a double post, but I must sing the praises of You're a Doll! Metamorphosis Finishing Powder. Amaaaaazing! I have crazy oily skin so glitter on my skin is a no no, but this creates a soft glow--like you're lit from inside. It's like an old Hollywood filmy veil, masking all your imperfections. It's quite greenish gray in the package, which really scared me...but the green really counteracts the redness of any blemishes/broken capillaries._

 
Their Metamorphosis is my favorite finishing powder from them!  I like to mix it with a bit of bleu coquille.


----------



## paintednightsky (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_I definitely agree with Sweetssweettart--I LOVE the Rocks! blushes. Lately, I've been really into the porcelain doll look with the bright pop of pink on the cheeks, and boy do they deliver. I bought the entire line of sample Rocks! blushes and I think they will last me a year. They're small sample (compared to Meow Cosmetics samples) but they're so intensely pigmented you only need a tiny tiny amount. 

I also really enjoy the coupon deals every week--they're really tempting!

If anyone has tried Aromaleigh and Meow foundation, how do they compare?_

 
I think Meow is better than AL for foundation, but EGM is definitely the best.  I've tried sooo many different mineral companies like Buff'd, Joppa, Lumier, etc. and nobody beats EG when it comes to coverage and lasting power.  All the online MMU brands I've tried definitely beat Bare Minerals though.  EG is the powder version of Revlon Colorstay which is saying a lot coming from me!


----------



## monlnd (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paintednightsky* 

 
_Glad to see them posted about here. I loveeeee their eyeshadows along with Fyrinnae. Their new LE line is gorgeous, especially the color elegie which I know need a full size of and sylph! Their Rocks collection is beautiful as well for eyes. I have sooo much eyeshadow from them. For foundation, EGM is the best for heavy coverage and staying power. I think mineral companies tend to excel at certain things._

 
Oh, I seem to have been missing out on this brand...gotta try it immediately!!


----------



## MichelleC (Aug 18, 2009)

Newbie here butting in with my two cents. I don't know about Aromaleigh's samples being skimpy. The first time I received the baggies of samples I thought, "Really?" But I've discovered, being a new user of loose powders, that a little bit goes a long way and that there are several uses in those baggies - plenty enough to help you decide whether or not the product/color is for you.

I love the great variety of colors. I have lots of full size eyeshadows - more than I will ever need in this lifetime - so now I'm moving on and sampling blushes and foundations. I'm also sampling the perfumes - just two of them so far, but they are nice enough that I want to sample more.

I have had no problems getting the eyeshadows to last as long as I need them to. I really like their eyelid primer; as long as I remember not to apply too much, the makeup will last forever and won't crease. That's something I've been looking for because when you run around as much as I do at work and get all gross and sweaty, makeup tends to disappear.

Something else that I recommend trying are the indelible gel eyeliners. They do not, unfortunately, come in sample sizes any longer, since they dry out too quickly as samples. Eyeliner has ALWAYS been my nemesis, so I'm still learning how to apply it, but once it's on, it's not going anywhere - no mirror or reflecting line pressed into the eyelid.  

I recently ordered a few full sized lip balms and have to say these are an instant fave. They go on light and silky and you really don't need very much to put a nice coat of balm on your lips, and my GOODNESS they smell so good! Key Lime Pie is delicious and Mint Cocoa Chip is exactly what it should be.

They also sell brushes there and they are really great - wonderful, soft takon brushes and the fiber optic brushes which are so popular for putting on more intensely colored pigments. I have spent more money on other brushes that are not as soft or pleasant on my skin.

Other notes - the shipping is incredibly fast, the ladies in the forums are really nice, respectful, and helpful, and I've never had any problems whatsoever with any of my orders. (And I've ordered a LOT!) The only other MMU I've tried is Everday Minerals, and I have to say AL beats EM hands down. EM's stuff tends to be too brown/orange on me, and the foundation doesn't feel as nice on my skin.

AL is definitely worth stopping in, if you haven't tried it. I have read good things about Meow's foundation, and Fyrinnae seems to have some great colors as well, but I'm afraid of checking them out at the moment, LOL, neither my bank account nor my bathroom drawer can handle my new obsession with makeup!

:::stepping down now and hoping I don't sound too much like an infomercial:::


----------



## Artemisia (Jan 15, 2010)

Just made my first Aromaleigh order yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't wait to try out all the stuff ordered.
I needed a new mineral powder/foundation so I ordered allot of sample baggies to test the color and texture first.
Also bought the night time treatment I'm very curious about.
And some eyeshadows


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 15, 2010)

I really have been happy with AL for the most part but have issues with certain colors. I bought Heart and Soul last year from the Valentine's LE and started getting a problem with my eyes that I finally pinned down to this e/s. I noticed it last summer when I had red eyes the next morning and mucous lightly after wearing this e/s. It cleared up the next day. At the time I thought it was my contacts. Well then I had the eye problem again and I'd worn the Heart & Soul the previous day. I even went to the eye doctor because everyone told me it was pink eye but it wasnt. He said it was something I used that I was allergic to. I didnt use the Heart and soul for months and then used it again about a couple months ago and same problem. I wrote to AL and told them about it stating all their other e/s I have didnt bother me such as Bette Noirs or Sonic Rocks in shades of greens and wanted to know what was in that one that was different from the others. They wrote back concerned about the problem but said there was nothing different in Heart&Soul then Bette Nior and no one else had ever had such issues. Well then I had received a free sample of Boiling point which is very similar in color the Heart&Soul and not thinking anything of it the next day woke up to the same red eyes and mucous. I wrote back to them saying I really needed to know what ingredient is in those colors to make them that color that IS NOT in other colors because I need to avoid them. Its been about 3-4 weeks since I hear from them and I even wrote to them again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone else knows what ingredient is causing this I'd be ever so grateful. I dont have problems with purples so either they dont have the ingredient or its the concentration of it that's causing the problem.


----------



## Artemisia (Jan 16, 2010)

I must say I'm impressed with their TAT!
One day after ordering I received an email that my order had shipped *kiss that Archetype Cosmetics!* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to get my order!


----------



## shatteredshards (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_Well then I had received a free sample of Boiling point which is very similar in color the Heart&Soul and not thinking anything of it the next day woke up to the same red eyes and mucous. I wrote back to them saying I really needed to know what ingredient is in those colors to make them that color that IS NOT in other colors because I need to avoid them. Its been about 3-4 weeks since I hear from them and I even wrote to them again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone else knows what ingredient is causing this I'd be ever so grateful. I dont have problems with purples so either they dont have the ingredient or its the concentration of it that's causing the problem._

 
The thing is, Boilingpoint's color is created with artificial colorants, since it is a Rocks! shadow. Heart & Soul wasn't. If you're having a reaction to the both of them, it's either a base ingredient or a pure coincidence.


----------



## Flowitu (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_I really have been happy with AL for the most part but have issues with certain colors. I bought Heart and Soul last year from the Valentine's LE and started getting a problem with my eyes that I finally pinned down to this e/s. I noticed it last summer when I had red eyes the next morning and mucous lightly after wearing this e/s. It cleared up the next day. At the time I thought it was my contacts. Well then I had the eye problem again and I'd worn the Heart & Soul the previous day. I even went to the eye doctor because everyone told me it was pink eye but it wasnt. He said it was something I used that I was allergic to. I didnt use the Heart and soul for months and then used it again about a couple months ago and same problem. I wrote to AL and told them about it stating all their other e/s I have didnt bother me such as Bette Noirs or Sonic Rocks in shades of greens and wanted to know what was in that one that was different from the others. They wrote back concerned about the problem but said there was nothing different in Heart&Soul then Bette Nior and no one else had ever had such issues. Well then I had received a free sample of Boiling point which is very similar in color the Heart&Soul and not thinking anything of it the next day woke up to the same red eyes and mucous. I wrote back to them saying I really needed to know what ingredient is in those colors to make them that color that IS NOT in other colors because I need to avoid them. Its been about 3-4 weeks since I hear from them and I even wrote to them again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone else knows what ingredient is causing this I'd be ever so grateful. I dont have problems with purples so either they dont have the ingredient or its the concentration of it that's causing the problem._

 

 Aww, sorry to hear that!! Do you know that some of their valentine collection have been made into permanent. you can check out their MINERAL EYE section and click on Limited Edition icon then click Valentine's. Their ingredients are listed under Item Details. Though I love aromaleigh's colors, I have to say that aromaleigh's customer service can be better. Send them one again to see how their response is since mails are lost sometimes or they missed it. hope this helps. (their colors per collection should always have ingredients listed)


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Right now I'm totally irritated with steve there at customer service. It took me 3 times of writing a second time and a month later for him to reply to get out of them what the heck the ingredients could be in the "Coloring".  Its like he's not really listening to what I said and I've not got a definite answer about the ingredients....its like its a run around. No I wasnt aware they used artificial colorants. I also got the same reaction to Garnet that I used the other day too. 

I shall copy and paste all the email/replies here. He mentions in one email about Carmine but I never brought up Carmine to him along Briana and Reverie which I never mentioned either to him before but my friend did.
---------------------------------------------
12/16

Hello there,    

I am hoping you could help me out with something. I've pretty much come to the conclusion that everytime I wear the Heart & Soul e/s from your Valentine's collection I get very irritated eyes by the end of the day and during the night and the next morning my eyes are mucus-y and red. I havent had it ever happen with any other of your e/s or anyone elses either....just Heart and Soul. What I'd like to know is there anything different in that e/s that might cause such a reaction then lets say your Bette Noir e/s for example which I never have any issues with?? I do really love your e/s but I've got to try and figure out what is irritating my eyes in that particular e/s so I can avoid it in the future.

----------------------
12/18
_Hello Michelle,

I'm sorry you're having an issue with Heart & Soul. The ingredients in it are mica, iron oxide, tin oxide, tin dioxide, & calcium aluminum borosilicate. Kristen was surprised you had a reaction to this, because Bette Noir contain the same ingredients. They're benign ingredients that don't commonly cause reactions.

Does this happen each time you wear this color, with periods of "wellness" in between?
Because having 2 kids, it actually sounds like pink eye, the way you describe it.

Perhaps you should discontinue use, and see if the condition subsides. We can't think of anything that would cause this.

Please let me know,

[email protected]_


-------------------------
12/18
Hi Steve 
Thanks for the reply. I know for one thing that it isnt pink eye that I get because I've gone to the eye doctor for it and he said it was an allergic reaction to something. Yes each time I wear the Heart and Soul I have this problem of some degree. Sometimes it's just red eyes other times it's the mucus w redness like I had. It clears itself up 80% 24 hours after having worn it and by 48 its gone.

Is there not a different coloring ingredient in the reddish shades vs a green? That's what I am thinking is the cause....something that makes the shadow red vs a green or blue per say. I also stumbled across a youtube video by someone who was doing a red e/s tutorial and she mentioned to be careful with the reds because they are known to cause reactions to some people. I am going to not use the Heart and Soul as it does seem to be the culprit. Like I'd said I use all our other shadows...this being the "reddest" one with no problems. In fact I've been using Rock Bottom the past few days and no issues.

I appreciate your reply and please let me know if there's something in the "red" part of this shadow that's not in any of the others.

Thanks again 

Michelle

-------------------------
12/29

Just sending this again to see if I can get some help. I forgot that I had gotten a sample of your boiling point e/s and used it last week. I had the same reaction as I did with the Heart and Soul shadow which is very similar in color. Can you please tell me if they have the same color ingredients and what colors are in there.... ie red #

Thanks

-----

1/20 I sent the above message again:

-------

1/21

_Hello Michelle,


Garnet Pure Hue does not contain carmine or any dyes- Heart & Soul does not either. Both contain ferric ferrocyanide, which is ALSO in the *Brianna* and *Elegant reverie* that you use without problems.

Ferric ferrocyanide is coated on mica to make red iron oxide more burgundy toned, and also on greens and blues to give them different levels of color- these are micron thin layers, that all range to five varying shades.

Some reds, pinks and purples contain CARMINE or FDC dyes. We use very very few that do, and no carmine is in the shadows that you are using. There are no strange or out of the ordinary ingredients.

And ferric ferrocyanide- the only possible ingredient some are sensitive to- is in all of the shades you mentioned, some of which you had no issue with.

This type of (duplicated) reaction has not happened to any of our customers before.

I can't think of how to pinpoint your issue any further. If you do decide to use these products further, I would definitely recommend using a brand new brush. And discard the unused portions that were affecting you before you use it. 

We definitely want and appreciate your business. But if this continues to affect you adversely, I wouldn't want you to continue using our eye shadows.

Hope this helps,

[email protected]_


--------

1/21

Hello Steve,
Thanks for getting back to me but I'm a bit confused by your reply. You mentioned Brianna and Elegent Reverie and that I use them and I've never mentioned them nor do I own either of those. I'd said that the green shades of Bette Nior and Rockbottom I had no troubles with. In fact I used Amaranthe almost every day for awhile there and no problems. The only problems I had are with Heart and Soul, Boiling point and Garnet. I have other shadows of yours along with the above mentioned and none have bothered me. So since you mentioned two shadows I dont know is there anything the same in Boiling Point as Heart & Soul? I decided to not use Heart & Soul anymore since I had such an adverse reaction. I know I have other shadows that have the Ferric ferrocyanide in them but maybe it's less of a %. I don't know but I need to figure out what the mystery allergen is.

Thanks
Michelle

-----------------------------

1/22
_
Hello Michelle,

Sorry about the mix up. I had replied to you regarding this issue previously (I pasted it in below). Unfortunately we don't have any new info for you. I'm sorry you are having this issue. I know it's frustrating when you can't peg something that's causing I reaction. We hate when we can't provide an answer!

There's nothing identical to those 2 colors, but if you go on the forum, I'm sure the ladies will have plenty of suggestions on alternatives or combinations for you. Please give 'em a try!

Thanks,

[email protected]
_


----------



## shatteredshards (Jan 23, 2010)

Garnet Pure Hue is an unaltered mica, straight from the supplier (I believe Pure Hues were from TKB).

Now I'm wondering if it's a skin reaction, or a reaction to the makeup getting in your eyes. If there's any kind of fallout, it could be giving you issues.

I would see if they give you a reaction elsewhere on your body, honestly. When you have a day at home, gently clean and dry the inside of one of your arms. Swatch the colors that give you issues, both plain and over any primers you may use. If there's any sort of reaction on your arm, then at least you know it's an actual allergic reaction.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Garnet Pure Hue is an unaltered mica, straight from the supplier (I believe Pure Hues were from TKB).

Now I'm wondering if it's a skin reaction, or a reaction to the makeup getting in your eyes. If there's any kind of fallout, it could be giving you issues.

I would see if they give you a reaction elsewhere on your body, honestly. When you have a day at home, gently clean and dry the inside of one of your arms. Swatch the colors that give you issues, both plain and over any primers you may use. If there's any sort of reaction on your arm, then at least you know it's an actual allergic reaction._

 

Thanks for the ideas. I will give it a try since I am still laid off and spend most of my days at home. I no longer have the heart&soul because I didnt want to use it anymore or boiling point. I still have Garnet so I'll give that a try. I wished I still had some of the heart and soul so I could try it on my arms. I may order another "similar" looking color from them in a sample and see what happens.


----------



## Artemisia (Feb 19, 2010)

Just received my first order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everything looks great!
My package got missing, and when I contacted them they were very nice and sent a replacement.
The replacement order arrived this morning, it was wrapped in pretty pink paper.
The products look really great, haven't tried everything yet, but the things I did try were great.
I also ordered several mineral foundation samples to determine my shade and 00 Alabaster is my perfect match.
I'm in love with the Rocks collection, I ordered Ozone and Moonage Daydream jars, Hit or Miss & Lady Stardust sample bags, all are stunning colours.
Other samples I got were from the Gothic Lolita collection, also very pretty.
I heard that the samples from them were rather skimpy, mine were not skimpy at all, okay they weren't super generous or anything but skimpy - no not at all.
Can't wait to try Nocturne (lite) tonight!
All in all, excellent customer service and quality products, I will be ordering from them again


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Artemisia* 

 
_I heard that the samples from them were rather skimpy, mine were not skimpy at all, okay they weren't super generous or anything but skimpy - no not at all._

 
I think that the complaints of skimpy samples mostly come from people who are used to huge samples from some other companies (and remember, some of those companies that give the big samples are repackers), or used to getting MAC pigment samples. Aromaleigh's samples are pretty standard from what I've seen, both in size and price. Not only that, but I have ordered samples from other companies that were allegedly twice the size (1/8 tsp vs. Aromaleigh's 1/16 tsp) and they turned out to have the same amount of product in the bag, so how companies describe their sample sizes is not a helpful comparison at all.

I've been ordering samples from Aromaleigh for years, and what I've received in the baggies has been pretty consistent.


----------



## ilexica (Feb 21, 2010)

Has anyone with really dry skin tried the Glissade foundation? I've been thinking of getting some for the stash since it's so cheap, but I've tried other mineral foundations and they ruined my skin.


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Has anyone with really dry skin tried the Glissade foundation? I've been thinking of getting some for the stash since it's so cheap, but I've tried other mineral foundations and they ruined my skin._

 
Glissade is my everyday foundation, and while I don't have really dry skin, I have bad combination skin with dry patches on my cheeks that flare up and flake off. I use my normal moisturizer when they're acting up, before applying the Glissade, and then I'm fine.


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 28, 2010)

Just an update on the allergic issues. I had ordered a color almost the same as Heart and Soul from About Face. It was in with the order I just got where I had all the troubles with Heather. Anyway I only ordered it to see if I'd have the same reactions so yesterday I used it and noticed by evening my eyes were bothering me. This morning I woke up to the same problem...red eyes/mucousy! I have Romping from MAC and have not had that issue so it's something only in the mineral pigments. BTW I received a nice email from Kristen who had ironically found this post! She said they get google alerts whenever her company is mentioned anywhere on the internet. She wrote me a long email with all the ingredients but it seems we've come to the conclusion at that time that there was no definite thing that caused the issues I had. However now I wonder if it can be pinned down since I have the issues with About Face's pigments?


----------



## Flowitu (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_Just an update on the allergic issues. I had ordered a color almost the same as Heart and Soul from About Face. It was in with the order I just got where I had all the troubles with Heather. Anyway I only ordered it to see if I'd have the same reactions so yesterday I used it and noticed by evening my eyes were bothering me. This morning I woke up to the same problem...red eyes/mucousy! I have Romping from MAC and have not had that issue so it's something only in the mineral pigments. BTW I received a nice email from Kristen who had ironically found this post! She said they get google alerts whenever her company is mentioned anywhere on the internet. She wrote me a long email with all the ingredients but it seems we've come to the conclusion at that time that there was no definite thing that caused the issues I had. However now I wonder if it can be pinned down since I have the issues with About Face's pigments?_

 
 I'm trying to get through here. So, is this the only color from Aromaleigh (other than Garnet pure hue) that you're allergic with? It could be some ingredients, so it's always good if you buy samples first to try. I know that so far, I'm allergic to colors that have chunky glitter and they get in my eyes. The color you bought from About Face, is it only similar to the color to Aromaleigh's heart and soul? I'm no expert, but if you can't wear it don't put it near your eyes again. You don't want more serious problem. (I know that you've known that be now, but just saying)


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flowitu* 

 
_I'm trying to get through here. So, is this the only color from Aromaleigh (other than Garnet pure hue) that you're allergic with? It could be some ingredients, so it's always good if you buy samples first to try. I know that so far, I'm allergic to colors that have chunky glitter and they get in my eyes. The color you bought from About Face, is it only similar to the color to Aromaleigh's heart and soul? I'm no expert, but if you can't wear it don't put it near your eyes again. You don't want more serious problem. (I know that you've known that be now, but just saying) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've had issues with Heart and Soul, Boiling Point and Garnet. The color from TSS is almost a dupe for the HS and BP. I was doing an experiment with TSS color just to see if it was indeed the color. I was just googling mineral pigments and the base ingredients and have found out that Iron Oxide which was in all of the colors that gave me problem actually comes in colors and in itself is not a color persay. There is Blue Iron Oxide which is Thermatite, Red Iron Oxide is Hematite, Yellow Iron Oxide, Black Iron Oxide and Maroon. They are also called Iron Oxide (II) (III)....so they are each unique. Altogether, there are sixteen known iron oxides and oxyhydroxides. So my guess is it's either the concentration of Maroon and or Red Iron Oxide that I'm allergic to. Anyway I'm avoiding the pinky color!


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 6, 2010)

ilexica, I think you meant for this to be in the Fyrinnae thread?


----------



## ilexica (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_ilexica, I think you meant for this to be in the Fyrinnae thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yes, I did! Not sure how I managed that...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll report it and hopefully a mod will be able to move the posts!


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of AL and luckily don't have a lot of eye allergies (just hay fever!). For those of you who have had c/s issues: apparently there was a staff member who wasn't helpful at all but she is no longer with them. I've had nothing but great c/s from them. It seems that, every time I order something is missing or there is a mixup. I never ask for anything more than what I *pay* for, but they always send extra samples with my product, which I appreciate a lot--they don't have to do that at all.


----------



## Flowitu (Mar 16, 2010)

I have been using Aromaleigh for 1 year and more. However, just recently, I've run problem with the owner and if you want to read, please do. (any fangirl do use your better judgment and do not attack me)

Although I've heard about her customer service being sometimes unfriendly, I've never had it until now. It all started with this thread a poster asking what replacements would Aromaleigh's lip balm be (hers was discontinuing). Thought I was being helpful, I listed another brand. (I also said that Aromaleigh's eyeshadows still have my heart) Then, today, I found myself a LiveCloud dialog. in it, Miss K sounds unfriendly, saying that I was being rude that I had no idea that she worked so hard to pour lip balms (also told me that my posts are on moderation) and told me to "Have some respect, for God's sake". 

 I have never been this upset for so long. And instinctively, I wrote back saying that I apologize for what I did and that I should know better. However, her tone displeases me and is hurtful. That was only one post about it and I acknowledged what I did wrong, but it's not right for her to lash out at her repeating customers for something I definitely did not do on purpose. Now that with my posts on moderation, I do not know what drastic action she will take. (I did NOT slander her company of any sort.)  

 She always says that some malicious rumors about her on the net hurts her, but she is doing the same. Right now, I will have to wait and see what she will be doing with me. if she does, I will have to, regretafully, stop buying from her. A shame, really, her eyeshadows are nice, but I'm sure other place would be better for me..


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 17, 2010)

Even though she's discontinuing her lip balm line, there is still plenty of product to be sold. IMO, someone asking for recommendations of other brands of lip balm when AL's line still is, in fact, available to some extent, is rather rude and disrespectful. I have to agree with Kristen that a request like that should have gone on a general makeup forum, not her forum.

I'm not saying I agree with the public post she made or what she may have said to you, but, in a way, I can understand how frustrated and upset it made her, especially after knowing that she went through the extra effort to make last batches of the lip balms that had been out of stock when they went up on clearance so that people had a fair chance to stock up on their favorites.


----------



## Flowitu (Mar 17, 2010)

It's not like I'm saying she did wrong, but if I also received the equally rude dialog from her. I'm not the one asking for alternative products, but I commented thinking I was being helpful. The biggest problem here is that I'm feeling singled out by her and I REFUSE to shoulder ALL the blame (she seems only targeting towards me). And I think all people make mistakes, taking Aromaleigh on Livecloud, for instance, lots of peopel have been getting tons of junk mail. Do I think Kristen did it on purpose? No, I did not. However, some people get scared away by that.

 her forum rule: Rule #2: The primary purpose of this board is to discuss Aromaleigh products as well as tips and techniques for using them.

While our focus is on Aromaleigh products, you are welcome to mention other products if the purpose is to find a comparable Aromaleigh product or to see if our products may be used in conjunction with a product you already have.

  However, I did acknowledge that I should not have done what I did, and I could not have done more than what I have done. (I acknowledged that I shoudl know better too) I gave her respect, but she should have the courtesy to return it. Also, my posts are on moderation. (I think that's going a bit far) She commented Monday night n' I replied Tuesday afternoon and I've yet to receive any reply from her. 

 Shatteredshards, thanks for the comment. I just need to vent it all out and now I'm feeling a tiny bit better.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed that in the rules, but I also noticed that the post was made in 2004 and is probably long overdue for an update. I've never been active on her forums (I think the discontinued products sale thread is the first time I've posted), but in my occasional browsing I've seen that posters always tend to say things like "other brand concealer" or whatever, and not say brand names.

Regardless, I still think that the OP of that thread is mostly at fault.

As far as LiveCloud goes, wasn't the change forced or something? I thought that the service the forum originally was hosted on was being discontinued or something like that (though now I can't seem to find the post about it).

The junk mail was caused by an error with the conversion, which has been explained (along with a solution) in Kristen's blog. Do I think that explanation/solution could be better publicized? Probably. Do I think some people are jumping the gun and leaving the forums without trying to actually "fix" the problem or look into why it happened? Probably.

And to be fair, by timestamps, you only made this last post Wednesday morning my time; if you're in the US, that would be less than 24 hours from your response Tuesday. I personally don't consider a company or owner to be ignoring me until it's been about 4 days to maybe a week.


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 17, 2010)

Take a look here

Hi, I'm new! Aromaleigh Drama! - MakeupTalk

I've seen that girl post FOTD's and she was on AL's forum alot.


----------



## Flowitu (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Yeah, I noticed that in the rules, but I also noticed that the post was made in 2004 and is probably long overdue for an update. I've never been active on her forums (I think the discontinued products sale thread is the first time I've posted), but in my occasional browsing I've seen that posters always tend to say things like "other brand concealer" or whatever, and not say brand names.

Regardless, I still think that the OP of that thread is mostly at fault.

As far as LiveCloud goes, wasn't the change forced or something? I thought that the service the forum originally was hosted on was being discontinued or something like that (though now I can't seem to find the post about it).

The junk mail was caused by an error with the conversion, which has been explained (along with a solution) in Kristen's blog. Do I think that explanation/solution could be better publicized? Probably. Do I think some people are jumping the gun and leaving the forums without trying to actually "fix" the problem or look into why it happened? Probably.

And to be fair, by timestamps, you only made this last post Wednesday morning my time; if you're in the US, that would be less than 24 hours from your response Tuesday. I personally don't consider a company or owner to be ignoring me until it's been about 4 days to maybe a week._

 

 Yeah, the forum thing started a bit messy. I'm only using it as example there just to make one thing clear. Accidents and mistakes happen all the time; I was not jumping and accusing her of anything! Like this event revolving around me, but I did aplogize, and I'm eager to hear what Kristen has to say, but isn't she going for honeymoon soon? I don't mean to point teh fingers, but Kristen should not either. I'm not blaming the poster for it. the chances are, she doesn't know. it's just the forum rule that's confusing and needed change and more nicely held conversation takes place. I'm not hoping much, do I?

 well, today I made a post at this blogpost who talks about aromaleigh and I stated my problem, but my entry was denied and not published. So far, I've only posted on your blog, this forum and the one I talked about. I do not think this is trolling, right? I'm just sharing my experience. (of somewhere that's aromaleigh related, so I did edit my archetype post, just letting you know) And no, I wouldn't even dare posting it on Kristen's forum, before I knew it, I would be kicked out or made into a big post about trolling. I'm not a fool to risk it. LOL

 I'm in the mountain area, sooo... let's see. I think you are being fair! Sorry to vent on your companies to avoid blog entry. Didn't mean any drama. 

 Oh, Flaminbird, you can try Morgana, Fyrinnae or Sassy minerals. There are tons of choice, but I am not sure if some would make you break out, maybe to stay away from red eyshadows?


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 18, 2010)

I plan on trying Fyrinnae when I think her shipping times have gotten better and I am staying away from anything red. Oddly MAC's Hot Hot Hot gave me the same reaction the other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I've used it before many times but only in the crease. The last time though I used it all over my lid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I agree with you though that there is nothing wrong with posting your experience with any company otherwise how else would the public be aware of a potential problem they may have as well.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 18, 2010)

Now that you mention it, I do recall a time when I posted on the AL forum with some pictures of swatches on my hands and I encouraged others to post their swatches as well because I felt they were lacking on the forum at the time. There were products that I kind of wanted but was unsure of because I wanted to see how they'd look on the skin so I posted some swatches of my own to get the ball rolling. Kristen came in and sort of went off saying something like how she spends so much time and effort to take the swatch photos on her site and I come in with cheap hand swatches. I was totally not expecting that. I just wanted to help and we all know the makeup community enjoys looking at multiple swatch photos from different people even if it is the same product. Products will look different on skin, over a base, wet, in different lighting, etc etc. I apologized to her saying that I meant no harm. I had to take a little bit of my time to make the swatches too! I know she's stressed a lot and all but that was just uncool and I don't recall her saying sorry to me she just later deleted all the posts of people defending me and of her original rant like it never happened. 

I totally forgot about that until now. I just dropped it because she does have one of the best handmade cosmetics line on the internet in regards to eyeshadow.

I found a cache of my post. I thought it was totally innocent. 
Aromaleigh Swatches - Topic Powered by Social Strata

It was on March 31, 2008
 Quote:

  I was hoping we could start sharing personal swatches of Aromaleigh products on skin. I've started with a couple eye products. No base used, applied with my finger, dry (I personally do not like to use any of my eye products wet. I feel that AL is pigmented on it's own, which is a good thing. I will apply some shadows wet if I feel like an even more intense look, but I don't want to HAVE to apply it wet in order for it to look decent. I like the option of a shadow looking nice on it's own dry as well. I'm actually referring to a specific MMU brand that looks like a muddy utter mess when applied dry. Not AL of course.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
And that brand I'm referring to is PURE LUXE


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 18, 2010)

Too bad there's all this drama around the company, since I was a bit curious about their foundations.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flowitu* 

 
_Sorry to vent on your companies to avoid blog entry. Didn't mean any drama._

 
I didn't realize you had - I get comment emails, and I somehow did not get one for your comment.


----------



## Flowitu (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Now that you mention it, I do recall a time when I posted on the AL forum with some pictures of swatches on my hands and I encouraged others to post their swatches as well because I felt they were lacking on the forum at the time. There were products that I kind of wanted but was unsure of because I wanted to see how they'd look on the skin so I posted some swatches of my own to get the ball rolling. Kristen came in and sort of went off saying something like how she spends so much time and effort to take the swatch photos on her site and I come in with cheap hand swatches. I was totally not expecting that. I just wanted to help and we all know the makeup community enjoys looking at multiple swatch photos from different people even if it is the same product. Products will look different on skin, over a base, wet, in different lighting, etc etc. I apologized to her saying that I meant no harm. I had to take a little bit of my time to make the swatches too! I know she's stressed a lot and all but that was just uncool and I don't recall her saying sorry to me she just later deleted all the posts of people defending me and of her original rant like it never happened. 

I totally forgot about that until now. I just dropped it because she does have one of the best handmade cosmetics line on the internet in regards to eyeshadow.

I found a cache of my post. I thought it was totally innocent. 
Aromaleigh Swatches - Topic Powered by Social Strata

It was on March 31, 2008


And that brand I'm referring to is PURE LUXE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Oh, no wonder I couldn't see other posts or something by her. BTW, do you know that this cache post will transfer people to the new forum, but never showed up again? I am sorry what happened to you!! Of course, you don't mean any harm and she's over-reacting and deleting unpleasant image of hers to keep her look squeaky clean. Regarding the hand swatches, Kristen is starting to transform all her swatches from different dimensions. (eye swatch, actual product, no base, with primer, black primer underneath it and with liquid sealant)

 Flaminbird, thank you for your kind words. I do not want to come cross as someone who's mean and angry, or to cause drama. The truth is, I can't help but posting what happened between us in the light of small business owners aren't all that glam adding the sugar and nice-ties. Well, I don't exactly expect them to be -they're human beings. If some people can't take it, please don't read it. This is not forum belonging to the property of Aromaleigh and I'm entitled to my opinions.

 My dispute was solved amicably with Kristen, the owner and I'm sorry for anyone who's had a less than positive experience with this company.

 instead of making new post, I decided to do it here
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Too bad there's all this drama around the company, since I was a bit curious about their foundations._

 
 Well, I certainly did not encourage people not to buy, merely sharing my experience. One thing, though, like astronaut said, this company definitely has one of the best handmade cosmetics line on the net. there's no harm trying and see if you like it.


----------



## Flowitu (Mar 18, 2010)

NEWSFLASH: (edited, I had more conversations with miss K) kristen of Aromaleigh contacted me through dialogue and on a post. She is professional and nice in that and although we still have our differences, I call this the end. I won't forget this experience nor am I pushing for recognition. I also don't wanna to go around and post it again. I'm drained, but glad this was over. i think in terms of over-reacting, there are a lot of factors. Her post to me privately was short and doesn't explain much, of course I panicked. Both of us are a little emotionally upsetting. Again, to some readers that misunderstood me, I was not trolling or causing drama..... (sorry again that I appeared to be)

 I'm thinking if at first we satrted with this, it would be much easier. Also, I still stand by that I did not blatantly pushing for another brand, but I do understand her feelings being hurt. I definitely did not do it to hurt her business; if I did, I apologize. I won't bring this matter to more blogger's post, now that it's solved and my posts are not on moderation. (yay) Now that I've got a nicer response from the owner. Is there some kind of misunderstanding? Yes. Now I know not to go around and post another brand just because someone asked - it look disrespectful to the company owner's hard work. Am I telling you to not buy from her? No, I am not doing that. Each person will have different levels of customer services from the same company. To each her own and good luck on finding your dream colors. (LOL)


----------



## Flowitu (Apr 3, 2010)

despite what i've said, here I am. I am sad and angry at the moment. Why? I've found out someone had been attacked by MissK for saying that Kristen's customer service not the best on her personal blog. Nothing provoking whatsoever and I feel the need to post it here. if you differ and think i'm trolling or stirring up trouble, this is a thread regarding Aromaleigh. I am only posting it on forum. If Lime Crime gets blasted for their unethical practices, who not other repurable companies who have treated some of their customers with disdain. 

I encourage you to read ALL the comments, esp surrounding the blogger and the company owner. this blogger spent about 700USD on AL.

First off, this lovely blogger, Heather. Oh, how I love her looks. Her newest entry caught my attention: Eyeconic Makeup: Unintentional Rasta EOTD & some very unfortunate drama

I then clicked off to that and I was entirely SHOCKED. I know Kristen has some problems in dealing with her customers, but this for the public to see? Overboard. https://www.blogger.com/comment.g?bl...45145110148029 You can click the top bar for "show original post" to see more details. 

what Jennifae said was fair and stated her personal experiences, but "sigh"

RECAP: jennifae had some less than positive experience with Miss K. She said about it and h^%$ broke loose. Miss K actually called Jennifae "What a nasty, unappreciative thing you are!" or "nasty, greedy, liar". I don't even remember the last time Doe Deere of Lime Crime called about her slammers... This actually makes Doe a niceer person in comparison LOL

I hope the company owner doesn't delete her comments.. If you need to shout, agree or disagree, write them down. Customers have the right to complain and have a say about unpleasant experiences. Bottom line: How does MissK find this new blogger, positively pages behind the most popular searches? PS: MissK does it by receiving Google Alerts when others say about her company. Geez...


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 3, 2010)

OK, there's nothing wrong with Google Alerts, and I wish people would stop treating it like a stalking tool. It simply uses Google's bots, which would be crawling these blogs and websites anyhow for Google itself, to let you know when it finds something new. It's like an automatic search engine that emails you the results. I use it myself.

As for the incident herself, Miss K shouldn't have commented like she did, she should have contacted that blogger privately. I don't like the way she handled it.

On the other hand, that blogger received over $150 in free rewards points just because she didn't like that the rewards program changed, yet dissed their customer service? Gee, I don't remember getting any favors or bonuses for that, nor do I expect them. Nice to see that the squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## Flowitu (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_OK, there's nothing wrong with Google Alerts, and I wish people would stop treating it like a stalking tool. It simply uses Google's bots, which would be crawling these blogs and websites anyhow for Google itself, to let you know when it finds something new. It's like an automatic search engine that emails you the results. I use it myself.

As for the incident herself, Miss K shouldn't have commented like she did, she should have contacted that blogger privately. I don't like the way she handled it.

On the other hand, that blogger received over $150 in free rewards points just because she didn't like that the rewards program changed, yet dissed their customer service? Gee, I don't remember getting any favors or bonuses for that, nor do I expect them. Nice to see that the squeaky wheel gets the grease._

 
 thanks for the comment. i hope I do not rub some fans of AL the wrong way. This was not a drama until all that name-calling thing started. However, I said to read all the little details, as jen did say in the post that "Oh, and... I still had about 150-200 points (some pending) in my account before Kristen deleted it. So, those points that she was waving in my face? I consider those taken back. (Not that I needed them... points aren't worth much these days)"  so, if you are doubting this, you could simply ask the blogger to prove this for ya, isn't hard. Not that of a problem, but if Kristen deleted her points, people should know that Jen definitely did not take advantage in this situation.

 the things is that if a company promised something then kept on changing it, some people would feel antsy and don't know what happened. The best thing is to contact and there she goes. I know that Aromaleigh is generous enough to offer reward, but it's not customers' fault that the reward went awry and made the owner lose money. jen, the blogger didn't even mention the point until MissK started um, ranting to clearify things. 

 Shattered, I am not speaking about Google alerts not permitted, but rather going to blogs according to the not-so-positive info and leave negative rants there. I don't see this happenes often to tell you the truth. I was shocked to see the words like "*may karma treat you well*" We are not in high school and startign cliques. I don't get it why MissK can't take a less than 100% happy customer. She said in one of her blog posts that she can't satisfy everyone, so why the harsh tone? I've seen bloggers not recommending companies for their lack of customer service. Take fyrinnae for example; they get HATEMAIL for raising their prices, did they go around and posting those's emails and blogs? no.

  I know what i'm getting into by posting this. Either sometime in the future, Kristen found out and confront me, I stand my ground. If according to some, being nice to someone instead to have them turn on you, I understand how Jen felt. Her posts are harmless and states her opinion, did she attack AL? No. How can some fans of Al be sure that MissK isn't copy/paste/rearrange the whole details? After all, she forgot to mention that she made promise to send this customers. Again, everyone please read th whole page. Now, some Al fans have been bashing LC fans saying they're a%$ kissers, but things are different when it happens to companies you love.

 I appreciate your feedback and your opinions.


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 3, 2010)

I did read the details - Kristen deleted her account after she pasted the bits and pieces of emails from Kristen into a comment in her blog and said the service was lacking. In the end she didn't gain anything, you're right, but my point was that she contacted Kristen because she questioned the change, got a pretty nice consolation gift, and then turned around and told the internet she expected more. Heck, the fact that she complained about the changes in reward points but failed to mention that they had tried to be nice to her when she questioned it and gave her that point bonus just seems off to me; she got special treatment and tried to play it off like nothing happened.

Again, I'm really really not happy, at all, about what Kristen did, but at the same time, I'm kind of baffled by that blogger's need to make that post like she did. She put some pretty snarky comments at the end of the post, long before Kristen commented on it, and did nothing to hinder drama by posting those emails in the comments.


----------



## Flowitu (Apr 3, 2010)

kristen had a right to present her ways of the situation, but it was not acceptable for her to start calling her paid customers all that name callings.

 In all fairness, Kristen offered jen points. Yeah, could Jen have said it? yeah, when she got into details on her first comment. Kristen, who also seems to be forgetting that she made a promise to her and made Jen felt like she's wasting her time on this customer, she shoulda said it too.

 Now, onto the reward system. Can you please find me a piece of info on Kristen's blog that her reward system has changed? Maybe I am not good at findings, but I know a lot of people are curious. The truth is: Kristen bought this reward system on and she should monitor it. It's fine that she want to chang it, but inform your customers would be better than to give out the message "system changed while you weren't here, sorry" I do not think jen was asking boldly for more rewards; she's confused since the last time she was there, the system is different and she was informed. That's why she wrote emails to Kristen. last time, Meow was doing a coupon code, then another stating that it was supposed to be a minimum purchase required, but they will honor any purchase had made before the second newsletter came.


 Kristen also said that in her copy/pasted email "Go take a peek at your account, I hope it makes you happy! And when you place your next order, write me a note in the comments box- I'll make sure to add a few sparkly extras in their for you because I feel bad." She never did after Jen placed another order couple months later. Well, some people might say that it's been too long or so, but why making such promise if you can't make it? It's not like Jen is asking for free stuff; she used her money to buy your products. She needed more info to cope with the changes and she's not the only one. It's not her who introduced the rewarding system and had to make changes.

 If the drama could be hindered, it should be MissK not calling names and put herself in a bad light. Once it explodes, it's hard to go back. Who am I to say that jen should treated that retort with nice kind words after MissK posted the name callings? all that "nast, and liars" is really too much. if I were in her position, I would not go "sorry, kristen it was all my little misunderstandings that got you to rant on me and I am to blame for not understand you better" 

 Wow, this is do draining... I really respect your opinions, Shattered because I do think you're fair. I don't want us clawing each other anytime soon. LOL


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm surprised by this...hard to say who's right and wrong but I believe it's up to the BUSINESS to keep it professional. Despite the fact it's a forum and online you develop real personal rapports with customers, I don't think that gives you an excuse to say rude things or rant as a business. It's really unprofessional. Granted, I haven't read everything posted here.

It's good to know these things, but on the other hand, I've read a few of these controversies so I try not to let it affect me anymore...


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flowitu* 

 
_If the drama could be hindered, it should be MissK not calling names and put herself in a bad light. Once it explodes, it's hard to go back. Who am I to say that jen should treated that retort with nice kind words after MissK posted the name callings? all that "nast, and liars" is really too much. if I were in her position, I would not go "sorry, kristen it was all my little misunderstandings that got you to rant on me and I am to blame for not understand you better"_

 
Oh, I'm totally not ragging on how she reacted to Kristen's comments, I think it'd be hard for _anyone_ to take that calmly. My opinion is based only on the blog entry itself and her comments made before Kristen chimed in, the comments like "So, I'm not that sad about the discontinuation of the AL lippies because  I've already found something better." I mean, if I made snarky comments like that in my blog, I'd be hunkering down with some popcorn, waiting for the flamers. It's awful that Kristen was the one to flame her, but she seriously could not have expected everyone to throw rainbows and marshmallows her way for what she wrote.


----------



## Flowitu (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *westindiesangel* 

 
_I'm surprised by this...hard to say who's right and wrong but I believe it's up to the BUSINESS to keep it professional. Despite the fact it's a forum and online you develop real personal rapports with customers, I don't think that gives you an excuse to say rude things or rant as a business. It's really unprofessional. Granted, I haven't read everything posted here.

It's good to know these things, but on the other hand, I've read a few of these controversies so I try not to let it affect me anymore..._

 
 Also, I want to carify one thing. People can buy whatever from whichever companies. Just like that Lime Crime's many pigments are just micas with possibly added fillers. (maybe she did make some on her own) people still buy from her. People are buying stuff at their own discretions. I think with Kristen, if you just order and doesn't need to communicate with her, you're fine. otherwise, it depends. I am really glad that I came into this world of Mineral franchise, learnt the good, the bad, and the worse. 

 i really think the mirro should be reflecting both sides. I mean, I have come across many (I won't use the word nasty, but) personal biased angry reviews about LC and attacking the owner (again, she might have put some wrong impressions on people, but); understandable, but really hostile at times. But I don't see Doe Deere going off in people's post and target people individually. LC only does it by behind closed doors. Then those blggers just know what's coming for doing what they believe in? I've seen bloggers doing the not recommended things, but Jen isn't doing that. Anyway, I wouldn't judge too harshly on LC though I dislike the way that many of their eyehsadows are just repacks. 

 there's this one thing though: miss K said that she gave Jen %150 in points... (later taken back) how does that add up? I also don't know the previous rules of the Reward system, so IDK about how they worked before.


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flowitu* 

 
_there's this one thing though: miss K said that she gave Jen %150 in points... (later taken back) how does that add up? I also don't know the previous rules of the Reward system, so IDK about how they worked before._

 
She gave Jen $150 worth of points, which should have come out to a 150-point bonus. If you include the extra $15 worth she got after that, it would have been 165 points total.


----------



## Artemisia (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_She gave Jen $150 worth of points, which should have come out to a 150-point bonus. If you include the extra $15 worth she got after that, it would have been 165 points total._

 
So basically, she got about $165,- worth of products for free then decided to rag about them on her blog?
Not cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I don't like how Kirsten reacted but to be honest I'd be really upset too if I were the shops owner.
I do believe she should have remained professional though.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Apr 7, 2010)

I've also read the blog posts as a friend of mine sent me the links to it. Personally, at this point, both the blogger and Kristen need to just drop it. Period. Neither one of them handled it in an adult manner and it just seems like at this point they are both deliberately trying to antagonize one another. The blogger Jenn obviously knows Kristen is going to read what she writes and Kristen keeps taking the bait. I don't particularly care for Kristen's attitude either but I can see where she'd be frustrated and upset. That doesn't give her the right to speak to someone that way but Jenn shouldn't be rubbing her face in it either. They should both chalk this up to a bad experience and let it lie. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Flowitu (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Artemisia* 

 
_So basically, she got about $165,- worth of products for free then decided to rag about them on her blog?
Not cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't like how Kirsten reacted but to be honest I'd be really upset too if I were the shops owner.
I do believe she should have remained professional though._

 
  kristen later took them all back and deleted jen's account. So, Jen doesn't have it in the end. (I don't know why I felt like I had to say this a numerous times) And, 165 points doesn't equal to 165 dollars. No one does that. Jen was just saying Miss K's last email sounded like Jen doesn't worth the time. And there goes it. 

EDITED: I went researching for AL points, only to find that they are right in AL site. XD Here's what I've got: *150 points = gift code for 10% off *, (not in combination of other coupons) ... I am so sorry that I started on that point question because now that I looked at it, some people are misled. I know that Kristen was nice to offer jen for the 150 point, which now equals to like 10% off, of AL changing the system. Kristen later added 15 more points, since she did promise jen something but possibly forgot to do. I felt like I need to clarify this (from Kristen's wording too) otherwise, people might get the feeling that Jen got way too much benefits from Kristen, she did not. Again, I think it's helpful to read all the comments, I think Jen's take on the past reward system is clearer than Kristen had said. Basically in the end, Jen did not have any points even the ones she earned by purchasing and I don't think that is reasonable. Okay, she doesn't want to give Jen the 165 pts she promised, fine. Jen said she "had about 150-200 points (some pending) in my account before Kristen deleted it." so kristen also deleted Jen's other points minus the points Kristen offered, but she didn't need to delete Jen's rest rightfully earned points too.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_I've also read the blog posts as a friend of mine sent me the links to it. Personally, at this point, both the blogger and Kristen need to just drop it. Period. Neither one of them handled it in an adult manner and it just seems like at this point they are both deliberately trying to antagonize one another. The blogger Jenn obviously knows Kristen is going to read what she writes and Kristen keeps taking the bait. I don't particularly care for Kristen's attitude either but I can see where she'd be frustrated and upset. That doesn't give her the right to speak to someone that way but Jenn shouldn't be rubbing her face in it either. They should both chalk this up to a bad experience and let it lie. That's just my 2 cents._

 

Well, I know that if someone called me by names, I wouldn't just let it go and drop it and handle it in a adult manner. Sorry to disagree, but nobody is setting a bait for Kristen to bite. What is that some company owners can't take that some customers have had less than positive experiences with a reputable companies? This is censorship. I know many people ranted and wrote bad reviews for other companies, but very few sympathsized with other company owners being mistreated. Okay, end of rant. Thanks for commenting

 I really wish Kristen would just apologie, but I don't see that yet.


----------



## queen_kitty (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, putting customer service aside (which I have not had problems with personally), I do really like their products!  I've tried their blushes and eyeshadows, as well as a couple of the lipgloss samples.  I really like their blushes, especially Dolly and Candy.  Their eyeshadows are very nice as well, although I tried mostly sheerer colors when I got the first order of samples in.  I am totally in love with Ophelia though, it's a gorgeous light pink with a green duochrome, and it looks awesome with MAC's Aquavert.  I just ordered some more eyeshadow samples, mostly from the ROCK collection, and I really look forward to trying them out.  I've been wanting some blues and teals lately and for $15 I can try quite a few samples, so I can find the kind of colors that I want for cheap instead of getting just one eyeshadow from MAC.


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flowitu* 

 
_Well, I know that if someone called me by names, I wouldn't just let it go and drop it and handle it in a adult manner. Sorry to disagree, but nobody is setting a bait for Kristen to bite. What is that some company owners can't take that some customers have had less than positive experiences with a reputable companies? This is censorship._

 
I'm not saying she can't say she had a bad experience, but, as I had mentioned before, comments like "I'm not sad about the lip balms going away because I already found better." are 1) completely unrelated to her concerns about the customer service, or lack thereof, and 2) are indeed snarky and flamebait. When I make comments like that, I fully expect someone to go crazy on me.


----------



## Flowitu (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_I'm not saying she can't say she had a bad experience, but, as I had mentioned before, comments like "I'm not sad about the lip balms going away because I already found better." are 1) completely unrelated to her concerns about the customer service, or lack thereof, and 2) are indeed snarky and flamebait. When I make comments like that, I fully expect someone to go crazy on me._

 
  Queen_kitty, glad to know your experiences too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know that, Shattered and please forgive me if I offfended you. Her "not that sad about disconituation of Al lip products" is perfectly relative to that of her saying that she does think SN lippies are better than the ones she got. I do not see what's wrong with that. I've seen bloggers always compare two different brands, so why should this be different? I see it all teh time: "I prefer this brand over that because its formula blah blah blah" It just that well, I've seen posts about other bloggers attack a company (owner) more viciously, but there's absolutely no need for Kristen to be name callings. In Jen's defence, she never made a single attack on Kristen as a person, but Kristen on the hand did. Jen also did not tell people to avoid Aromaleigh as a company nor did she embarass Kristen in anyway. If Kristen left out all that nasty name callings and focus instead on the fact, I wouldn't even care much.

 Let's do a simple test. If now, it's Doe Deere instead of Kristen, what would people say? If someone did a comparison of Lime Crime lipsticks and Morgana lipsticks and say that Morgans are loads better than LC's crappy dry overrated formula and Morgana's CS is way friendlier than LC's, what would you say? Would they say that both Doe Deere and the blogger should drop the matter? In fact, I think many people would go for the blogger's defense. Should the blogger know what's coming? Well, I think many people will come to her aides and defend her against anything spoken by a LC fan. I think it's easier to avoid companies who are known to be "unethical" than encountering companies which are more "reputable". That is one thing I admire about Fyrinnae, they don't get into a big drama - not that I've seen it anyway. 

 Oh, Shattered, don't take this persoanlly. I know that Jen is not the only person being treated like that. She's just one of some. However, some people decided not to come forward and preferred peace and quiet. of course, I am not telling people to stop buying from Kristen, but thought to let people know. otherwise, I felt like i had to shut up my mouth because some wouldn't approve. I tried my best to be fair and square. I know I've said this many times before and you are way tired of me saying this: "things are different when it happens personally" Anyway, I still wish kristen would apologize to jen for all the harsh words she's lashed out on Jen.


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flowitu* 

 
_I know that, Shattered and please forgive me if I offfended you._

 
No worries, no offense taken. It's all been a friendly disagreement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do definately agree, if Kristen had stuck strictly to the facts and skipped the namecalling and whatnot, it wouldn't have been nearly as bad. Contacting Jen privately would have been even better.

Though, on a tangent, I won't touch Morgana with a 10-foot pole after finding out that she had not only chewed out a blogger when that blogger posted a less-than-glowing review, but then went on to trash talk that blogger on yet another blogger's blog a little while back. Her CS is seriously not good, either. *shakes her head*


----------



## Flowitu (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_No worries, no offense taken. It's all been a friendly disagreement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do definately agree, if Kristen had stuck strictly to the facts and skipped the namecalling and whatnot, it wouldn't have been nearly as bad. Contacting Jen privately would have been even better.

Though, on a tangent, I won't touch Morgana with a 10-foot pole after finding out that she had not only chewed out a blogger when that blogger posted a less-than-glowing review, but then went on to trash talk that blogger on yet another blogger's blog a little while back. Her CS is seriously not good, either. *shakes her head*_

 
 Thank you for understanding, Shattered! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know we disagree on something, but it is eye-opening to hear your take on this matter. I did think this over and I get it that different people take different perspectives to an event that happened. Sorry about that Morgana thing though I really loved their eye shadows. sigh


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

I've been really curious about Aromaleigh after reading Phyrra and LipstickandLightsabers' blogs, especially their foundations. I was wondering, do they have a shade close to MAC's C3? I'm slightly darker than C3, slightly pinker than NC30, and have never been able to find the perfect foundation shade.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 29, 2010)

I tried some of their samples but have yet to find a foundation shade to match my complexion. They do have nice shadows though.


----------



## keijukainen (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flowitu* 

 
_Queen_kitty, glad to know your experiences too 
 Anyway, I still wish kristen would apologize to jen for all the harsh words she's lashed out on Jen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just went through Jennifae's blog post and the comments: the last comment is an apology from Miss K posted yesterday. She seems to be very sincere and I'm so glad she admitted to regret her behavior since it's clear she was under a lot of stress during the time and probably said a lot of things she didn't mean. I'm sure she learned a lot from this experience.

Personally I've never had any trouble with AL. Products are high quality and there's a lot of unique colors, international shipping is one of the fastest and lowest of MMU companies and they've got regular discounts so I'm more than happy with them!


----------



## lilibat (Jun 29, 2010)

FYI, they are going out of business. it's posted on the main page.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 29, 2010)

I ordered samples from them the other day ^^ Good to know.

I just put in an order with their closing sale coupon for the full-size products. I don't want to kick myself later if I end up loving something and its not available anymore because the company closed.

Kristen sounds so sad in her good-bye letter


----------



## queen_kitty (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't believe they are going out of business, I am completely crushed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pretty much all my make-up is from MAC and Aromaleigh, and I seriously love everything I buy from Aromaleigh.  I've always loved that I can get myself a little pick-me-up by buying some samples so inexpensively.  Their colors are gorgeous, and I just don't know what I'll do without them...

On a side note, the site was supposed to release a new Faerie collection, so I guess that has been canceled.  How dissapointing.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 29, 2010)

I know alot of people had issues with her the past few months and it sounds to me like she couldn't take it anymore. I read alot of posts where people made her sound like an ultimate bitch and others where it seemed like the customer was maybe being too picky or too greedy. I for one never, ever had a problem with her or with her products or her customer service so I'm sad to see her go. I feel bad for her as well but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do...


----------



## nebbish (Jun 30, 2010)

I feel very upset by AL closing. After doing a bunch of research [AKA reading six thousand reviews in other girls' blogs? LOL] I finally decided to order from Fyrinnae & AL. I wanted to get samples & then full-sizes of the colors I really dig. Only now I'm rushed. By the time I get my samples from AL, I won't have a chance to order full-sizes. *SIGH*

The website says that the sample baggies are 1/16th of a teaspoon ... Is that a decent amount, or should I just go back and order full-sizes of the colors I like the most? lol


----------



## lilibat (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nebbish* 

 
_I feel very upset by AL closing. After doing a bunch of research [AKA reading six thousand reviews in other girls' blogs? LOL] I finally decided to order from Fyrinnae & AL. I wanted to get samples & then full-sizes of the colors I really dig. Only now I'm rushed. By the time I get my samples from AL, I won't have a chance to order full-sizes. *SIGH*

The website says that the sample baggies are 1/16th of a teaspoon ... Is that a decent amount, or should I just go back and order full-sizes of the colors I like the most? lol_

 
The samples are only good for a couple sparse uses in my experience.


----------



## thezander (Jun 30, 2010)

Hm, I've been using their foundation for a couple years now. I may have to try MAC's mineral powder/foundations and see how they hold up as a replacement...


----------



## nebbish (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilibat* 

 
_The samples are only good for a couple sparse uses in my experience._

 

Lol I read this after placing my order for like 18 samples :[
I did get two full-sizes, tho. Wysteria & Kookie.


----------



## queen_kitty (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nebbish* 

 
_Lol I read this after placing my order for like 18 samples :[
I did get two full-sizes, tho. Wysteria & Kookie._

 
I have sample shadows that I've used numerous times (like 5-6) and still have plenty left, I haven't run out of one yet.  The shadows are really pigmented in my opinion, and you don't need that much per use.


----------



## lilibat (Jul 3, 2010)

I just hope I can find a replacement for the glitters. I have yet to find any place that has those colours including a really purple, purple.


----------



## nebbish (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queen_kitty* 

 
_I have sample shadows that I've used numerous times (like 5-6) and still have plenty left, I haven't run out of one yet.  The shadows are really pigmented in my opinion, and you don't need that much per use._

 
That's even better news! I mean, I understand a sample is just that, but it's hard to justify $6+ on colors I don't know if I'm going to like :[


----------



## queen_kitty (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nebbish* 

 
_That's even better news! I mean, I understand a sample is just that, but it's hard to justify $6+ on colors I don't know if I'm going to like :[_

 
My favorites are definitely from the Retro Hi-Fi matte line, they're especially nice if you like matte shadows but you also like a bold look.  Cat's Pajamas, which I originally bought for the name only, turned out to be a complete favorite!  I never thought I would wear a color like that, but I had to make sure to buy a full size before they're gone.  My favorite colors that I've tried from the whole line are Ophelia, Ruthless Indulgence, Poison Utopia, Majick and Metal, Cat's Pajamas, Real Gone, In the Mix, Aqua Nightmare, Wonderland, Forget-Me-Not (completely gorgeous, blue and green like a mermaid's scales), Arabesque, Waltz, Unicorn, Golden Chrysalis, Pink Negligee, and Persian Kitten.  I don't think I've ever gotten one that I didn't like at all though.  It's a shame that their Sonic Rocks eyeshadows were discontinued to be reformulated, because they also had some incredible colors.  I guess now we'll never see them again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Their Pure Mineral Rouge and Gothic Lolita Rouge are all really lovely too.  My favorites are Candy and Dolly.    I  just don't know what I'll do without their amazingness, hopefully I've suitably stocked up, I'm dissapointed to not be able to see more new colors.  I'm sure I'll find new favorites when I get what is probably my final order in the mail.  

According to Twitter it looks like Kristen decided to extend the time before she closes, that way she can try to sell out of stock.  This should allow people to try out the samples first and then buy the full sizes if they want to.


----------



## Courtney <3 (Jul 7, 2010)

i am so sad to see them go!! 
i love everything about her line.
and with all the drama around it, it makes me kinda afriad to start my own mmu company.
but in the end i got some things, im just waiting on the package to arrive.


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 11, 2011)

I discovered them after the announcement and went WILD over the next couple months getting colors.  During her final clearance at one point I think I bought something like 25 colors in one whack.  Certain formulas gave better payoff than others but I would say that any one of them stood up to MAC, especially the pigments that I purchased after 2007 or so when they began to add more filler.  I bought a couple of her grab bags too at the very end during her blog sale. 

  	There's a lot of Aromaleigh to be found on MUA if anyone out there missed out on finding her while she was still in business.


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find Aromaleigh eyeshadows these days? I am desperately in search of a few favorite, especially "Torment" elemental lustre!


----------



## AmandDUR (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.aromaleigh.com/shop.html

  	I shopped there for years. It's odd, but it sure looks to me like she never went out of business? Or did for a short period of time and came back. Who knows!


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 18, 2011)

Recently I did orders with several indie mmu companies. So far AL and Fyrinnae have been the best with selection/quality of product, price, sample size, shipping costs and customer service (which includes turn around time). I am losing patience however with Evil Shade, Morgan Cryptania and Concrete however.


----------

